# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  عید چی بخونیم؟

## Lovelife

*سلام به همه

همون طور که میدونید عید نزدیکه و فرصتش خیلی طلاییه
برنامه کانون مرور مطالب نیم سال اول پایه هست در حالی که من نیم سال دوم یعنی سال سوم ضعیف تر هستم 
در واقع 17 روز وقت گذاشته برای نیم سال اول پایه خیلی زمان زیادی هست!
میخواستم بپرسم که برنامه ی شماها چیه میخواید با کانون پیش برید؟
چجوری یه برنامه مخصوص خودمون کنارش ایجاد کنیم*

----------


## saeed211

من ک دو تا ازمونه کانونو جمع کنم عالیه برام
پیشنهاد میکنم شمام با کانون ادامه بدین

اگه تو درسی مشکل دارین
جداگانه براش تست بزنید

----------


## مسیح

> *سلام به همه
> 
> همون طور که میدونید عید نزدیکه و فرصتش خیلی طلاییه
> برنامه کانون مرور مطالب نیم سال اول پایه هست در حالی که من نیم سال دوم یعنی سال سوم ضعیف تر هستم 
> در واقع 17 روز وقت گذاشته برای نیم سال اول پایه خیلی زمان زیادی هست!
> میخواستم بپرسم که برنامه ی شماها چیه میخواید با کانون پیش برید؟
> چجوری یه برنامه مخصوص خودمون کنارش ایجاد کنیم*


شما خودت میدونی باید چکار کنی وقتی وضعیتتو میدونی
سعی کن عقب افتادگی ها رو جبران کنی اما حتما حتما 2 3 روزش رو واسه مرور بذار ...

----------


## mahdi7798

بهنرین برنامه ازمون 25 فروردین پایه سنجشه که کل پایه جمع می کنه........به نظرم تا ازمون 7 فرودین با کانون ....بعدش تا 25 فرودین به جای پیش1 خوندن ......اون یکی پایه جمع میشه با ازمون سنجش

----------


## matrooke

همون برنامه قلم چی خوبه.
بچه ها یه سوال .اون  ازمون های جمعبندی سنجش که سوالاتش خوبن کی شروع میشه و کجا باید ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## saeid97

تو عید دعای تحویل سال میخونن  :Yahoo (94):   :Yahoo (21): 
رفع اسپم : با برنامه کانون عیدو جمع کنین بهتره

----------


## ZAPATA

.......................................
این دو هفته ..... مثل بقیه روزای خداست ! ... 
فقط زرق و برقش کمی بیشتره !  :Yahoo (4): 
..................................................  ..
بقیه درسمو میخونم ! 
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## enok

> شما خودت میدونی باید چکار کنی وقتی وضعیتتو میدونی
> سعی کن عقب افتادگی ها رو جبران کنی اما حتما حتما 2 3 روزش رو واسه مرور بذار ...


ببخشید اینو میگم ولی عکس پروفایلتون خیلی چندشه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :22:

----------


## Ali_77

من مرور نیم سال اول و مقداری از نیم سال دوم که خوندم.
همزمان پایه رو هم سعی میکنم ببندم.ایشاللا :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## roc

> ببخشید اینو میگم ولی عکس پروفایلتون خیلی چندشه


چرا چندشه خیلی هم خوبه حس مرموزیت و نگاه از بالا به پایین به ادم میده 

مهندس گوش نده خییلی هم عالیه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 


رفع اسپم :


اگر نیاز به جمع بندی دارید جمع بندی کنید 

اگر نه برین  ادامه درس و بخونید 

کلا با برنامه پیش برید 

همین که بدونید و بتونید ضعفاتونو جمع کنید عالیه

----------


## ...mohamad...

اگه وضعیت خوبی داری به نظرم بهترین کار اینه تا حدودی زیست و شیمی رو کامل مرور کنی و زرد عمومی هم کار کنی
اگه خیلی وضعیت خوبی نداری بهتره درس هایی که خیلی کم کاری شده توش بذاری تو برنامه و از اونایی که یادت رفته تست بزنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## مسیح

> ببخشید اینو میگم ولی عکس پروفایلتون خیلی چندشه


چشه؟؟!!

----------


## sajad564

> چشه؟؟!!


دماغه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## roc

> دماغه



نخیر   :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): گوشه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza123

> ببخشید اینو میگم ولی عکس پروفایلتون خیلی چندشه


تام هاردی چندشه؟؟!  من میرم آب و ریکا بخورم

----------


## enok

> چشه؟؟!!


 اون ریش نارنجیش حالمو بدم کنه 
:30 :19:

----------


## enok

> تام هاردی چندشه؟؟!  من میرم آب و ریکا بخورم


هر که میخواد باشه تام هاردی کیه؟ :3:

----------


## مسیح

> اون ریش نارنجیش حالمو بدم کنه 
> :30


تاپیک مردم رو خراب کردیم ... 
اما ایندفعه رو ببخشن ...
در اصل بوره و ریشش قهوه ابه نه نارنجی ...

----------


## enok

> تاپیک مردم رو خراب کردیم ... 
> اما ایندفعه رو ببخشن ...
> در اصل بوره و ریشش قهوه ابه نه نارنجی ...


آقا مسیح عزیزصرفا برا خنده گفتم ببخشید اگه ناراحت شدید قهوه ایم بدم میاد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## مسیح

> آقا مسیح عزیزصرفا برا خنده گفتم ببخشید اگه ناراحت شدید


نه خواهش میکنم ... ناراحت نشدم .
خوبیش این بود که شما با تام هاردی آشنا شدین ... یه سرچ بزنید ...

----------


## Lovelife

> تاپیک مردم رو خراب کردیم ... 
> اما ایندفعه رو ببخشن ...
> در اصل بوره و ریشش قهوه ابه نه نارنجی ...


نه انقد دوست دارم تاپیکم بالا بمونه
حالا به هر دلیلی

در ضمن عکس پروفایل عالیه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## soroushy97

> نه خواهش میکنم ... ناراحت نشدم .
> خوبیش این بود که شما با تام هاردی آشنا شدین ... یه سرچ بزنید ...



بزرگوار تام هاردی ادم میبینه میزان غیرتش اوج میگیره  :Yahoo (4):  . داداش عوض نکن اگرم عوض میکنی همین بزرگوارو با خالکوبی هاش بزار  :Yahoo (58): 
----------------------
من به نظرم توی عید برای ازمون 25 سنجش اماده بشیم . البته خودمم بلا تکلیف موندم خودمو برای 18م کانون اماده کنم یا 25 . ولی نظرم بیشتر روی سنجشه

----------


## reza123

> هر که میخواد باشه تام هاردی کیه؟


بازیگره. فیلمهای mad max . the dark knight و .... رو بازی کرده این دوتا فیلم هم شاهکارن

----------


## enok

> بزرگوار تام هاردی ادم میبینه میزان غیرتش اوج میگیره  . داداش عوض نکن اگرم عوض میکنی همین بزرگوارو با خالکوبی هاش بزار 
> ----------------------
> من به نظرم توی عید برای ازمون 25 سنجش اماده بشیم . البته خودمم بلا تکلیف موندم خودمو برای 18م کانون اماده کنم یا 25 . ولی نظرم بیشتر روی سنجشه


حالا ما یه چیزی واسه خنده گفتیم همه شدن طرفدار اقا تام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## enok

> بازیگره. فیلمهای mad max . the dark knight و .... رو بازی کرده این دوتا فیلم هم شاهکارن


ممنون از اطلاع رسانیتون

----------


## amirl

*كسى اردوى نوروزى ارزون برا تهران سراغ نداره؟ 
هرجا پرسيدم بالا 1تومن بود[emoji52]*

----------


## enok

> چرا چندشه خیلی هم خوبه حس مرموزیت و نگاه از بالا به پایین به ادم میده 
> 
> مهندس گوش نده خییلی هم عالیه 
> 
> 
> رفع اسپم :
> 
> 
> اگر نیاز به جمع بندی دارید جمع بندی کنید 
> ...


همون مرموزیتش اذیتم میکنه بااین تیپش یاد شیطان پرستا میفتم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## roc

> همون مرموزیتش اذیتم میکنه بااین تیپش یاد شیطان پرستا میفتم



باباعالیه
اواتارش

عین شعبده بازا می مونه

----------


## enok

> باباعالیه
> اواتارش
> 
> عین شعبده بازا می مونه


  اره نسبت به مال شما عالیه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roc

> اره نسبت به مال شما عالیه



معلومه که عالیه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بر منکرش لعنت

 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

شما پول دوچرخه رو جور کن بعد بگو بده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

اسپم هم نده

هم قافیه شدن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> معلومه که عالیه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بر منکرش لعنت
> 
> 
> 
> شما پول دوچرخه رو جور کن بعد بگو بده
> ...


دیگ به دیگ میگه روت سیا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> بازیگره. فیلمهای mad max . the dark knight و .... رو بازی کرده این دوتا فیلم هم شاهکارن



و البته پیارسال هم ک revenant رو بازی کرد و اسکار بهترین بازیگر مکمل مرد رو گرفت   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## laleh74

دیدم این تاپیک آپه اومدم یه سوال بپرسم ولی دیدم راجبه هرچی بحث شده جز درس:/

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> *سلام به همه
> 
> همون طور که میدونید عید نزدیکه و فرصتش خیلی طلاییه
> برنامه کانون مرور مطالب نیم سال اول پایه هست در حالی که من نیم سال دوم یعنی سال سوم ضعیف تر هستم 
> در واقع 17 روز وقت گذاشته برای نیم سال اول پایه خیلی زمان زیادی هست!
> میخواستم بپرسم که برنامه ی شماها چیه میخواید با کانون پیش برید؟
> چجوری یه برنامه مخصوص خودمون کنارش ایجاد کنیم*


سلام
تو آزمون هم دوم میاد هم سوم
شما همین سال سوم ک میگی ضعیفی رو بخون و آزمون بده مشکلی نداره
ولی حتما رو مطالبی ک نیم سال اول خوندی مرور داشته باش. چون ازمون جمع بندی نیمسال که اردیبهشته یک هفته وقت داره

----------


## enok

> معلومه که عالیه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بر منکرش لعنت
> 
> 
> 
> شما پول دوچرخه رو جور کن بعد بگو بده
> ...


 :26: حیف جلو دستم نیستی حیف

----------


## eskalis

*عید چی بخونیم..............*جواب:

بیشتر تمرکز  تو بذار روی اهنگای دامین رایس  ////  وقت اضاف اوردی برو روی اهنگای کوهن //// اینارو بخون خوب بخونی :Yahoo (110): 
*Parlooo@*

----------


## dorsa20

> *سلام به همه
> 
> همون طور که میدونید عید نزدیکه و فرصتش خیلی طلاییه
> برنامه کانون مرور مطالب نیم سال اول پایه هست در حالی که من نیم سال دوم یعنی سال سوم ضعیف تر هستم 
> در واقع 17 روز وقت گذاشته برای نیم سال اول پایه خیلی زمان زیادی هست!
> میخواستم بپرسم که برنامه ی شماها چیه میخواید با کانون پیش برید؟
> چجوری یه برنامه مخصوص خودمون کنارش ایجاد کنیم*


بهترین کار اینه که با همون برنامه ازموناتون مرور کنید

----------

